# When the board attacks



## matt rafferty (Dec 12, 2010)

I was curious how many of you are trained in breaking boards, bricks, cement blocks or other inanimate objects? My senior instructor has a great quote, "when you're attacked by a board, then I'll show how to break one." Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have thoughts about pros/cons to board breaking.


----------



## rlobrecht (Dec 12, 2010)

Kids love board breaking.  I also think it helps show them when their technique or aim is off (because the rebreakable boards won't break.)

Rick


----------



## seasoned (Dec 12, 2010)

One board, very doable, two boards, three times as hard, three boards, five times as hard. Something about strength in numbers. Never was mandatory, but a (3) board break was required at BB level. 
What I experienced was a total feeling of letting go with any thoughts of outcome. If the boards didn't break, your hand suffered, if they did break, you felt almost nothing. Outcome was the feeling of what it would take to not just hit someone, but to do serious damage at contact.


----------



## WC_lun (Dec 12, 2010)

My opinion is that breaking is usefull to teach beginners to strike through a target and to give young students confidence.  Breaking is also useful to use in demos where the average person is quite impressed by it.  That's about it.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 12, 2010)

matt rafferty said:


> I was curious how many of you are trained in breaking boards, bricks, cement blocks or other inanimate objects? My senior instructor has a great quote,* "when you're attacked by a board, then I'll show how to break one."* Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have thoughts about pros/cons to board breaking.


 

Nice one! Have to agree as well. it's good for showing off, nowt else. I don't believe children should be breaking things though, not good for growing hands for a start.


----------



## MJS (Dec 12, 2010)

matt rafferty said:


> I was curious how many of you are trained in breaking boards, bricks, cement blocks or other inanimate objects? My senior instructor has a great quote, "when you're attacked by a board, then I'll show how to break one." Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have thoughts about pros/cons to board breaking.


 
I've done some board breaking.  Its never been a requirement and was mostly used for demo purposes.  If someone wants to do it, I have no issues with it, its just something that I personally, dont spend a ton of time on.  IMO, I really dont see the reasoning behind it, but thats just me.   I'd rather spend time on other things in the art.


----------



## matt rafferty (Dec 12, 2010)

I really like your quote. It sums up my drive to continue training and sharpen my axe.


----------



## matt rafferty (Dec 12, 2010)

Deleted my erroneous question.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 12, 2010)

white belt refers to your post count.


----------



## matt rafferty (Dec 12, 2010)

much thanks. I find that rather dumb.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 12, 2010)

matt rafferty said:


> much thanks. I find that rather dumb.




WHITE BELT = Pure and without knowledge of posting on MT


----------



## matt rafferty (Dec 12, 2010)

oh man, that really made me laugh...and I do that so rarely.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 13, 2010)

matt rafferty said:


> I was curious how many of you are trained in breaking boards, bricks, cement blocks or other inanimate objects? My senior instructor has a great quote, "when you're attacked by a board, then I'll show how to break one." Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have thoughts about pros/cons to board breaking.



Breaking bricks or boards is fun.  

It requires good technique, good structure and good delivery of power, and is not trivial (everyone who does this regularly will have "bad days" when nothing works like it's supposed to, even though you may have done identical breaks many times before).

It can be a decent confidence builder, and definitely looks impressive to those who haven't done it (and more difficult breaks are pretty darned impressive to those who have as well).  

BTW, if the board or brick doesn't break, the majority of the kinetic energy you deliver to it goes right back into whatever you hit it with, and can cause some interesting injuries.  So in a way, I have been "attacked" by a board, though to be fair, I guess I initiated the conflict...  

But mostly, it's fun to break stuff, and you get a nice little adrenaline rush when it does work.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 13, 2010)

matt rafferty said:


> My senior instructor has a great quote, "when you're attacked by a board, then I'll show how to break one."


 
well young grasshopper, if you wait until the board attacks before you learn how to defend against it, by then it is too late.  You will surely lose the fight!


----------



## job (Dec 13, 2010)

Your hands are instruments and should be treated as such. Hardening exercises of the muscles surrounding the hands, arms and other parts of the body are more important.  Power can be felt in proper striking with the sound and concussion emitted from the strikes.  Have you ever seen what striking objects does to your bones? Common sense tells you long term it is detrimental to your bone health.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 1, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Nice one! Have to agree as well. it's good for showing off, nowt else. I don't believe children should be breaking things though, not good for growing hands for a start.


 
Ditto 

I only have senior children students and adults break boards, and it is only required for Brown and Black Belt tests and the demo team. Although I do agree that it really gives the students confidence!


----------

